# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Nonsense Thoughts Upon Falling Asleep.

## "tomeeka"

I&#39;ve noticed that while I am beginning to fall asleep I will be thinking something normal and then I start randomly thinking nonsense things that have nothing to do with the original thought at all. As soon as I realize it I think to myself "now that was completely irrelavent" and I&#39;ll start on another thought and do the same thing again. I pretty much know that this is probably my mind switching to dream mode, but how do I keep from messing it up everytime? It&#39;s like as soon as I realize it my mind awakens a little more. Is there a way to turn lucid with this? This is an every night ordeal.

----------


## Phalangees

my brain does the same thing. i&#39;m very new to this whole thing but what i&#39;m gonna try to do tonight is just go with the flow and follow the "dream like" thoughts around but remain conscious if i can. hopefully i&#39;ll just fall right into lucidty but i have no clue.

----------


## bro

I get this too, its normal. Are you talking about thoughts wandering while trying to WILD? because there are ways to increase focus. Everyone has these wandering thoughts during a WILD. I get ridiculous thoguhts as well.

----------


## Bjango

Same thing here. Either I uncontollably have strange nonsensical thoughts, or I completely black out and fall asleep. Such a bummer.

----------


## guitargod6t9

I do that too, i thought it was just ADHD

----------


## Talon

As a new lucid dreamer...
The thing that helped me the most, was imagining that your dreaming.
Trying to feel like you are in a dream.
When I realized that I was becoming lucid upon my second awakening, I felt as though I was falling.
The thing that helped me the most was a WILD.
Good Luck&#33;

And it may be ADHD lol. I have it and I do the same&#33; Hahaha

----------


## White Shirou

It makes sence that your thoughts would wander because you&#39;re losing awareness. It&#39;s just natural when falling asleep. 

When I try and picture a dream I replay scenes over and over again, because my mind wanders off to something completely diffrent.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

I like those random blurbs that pop out of nowhere. I call them Dream Images; anyone know the &#39;official&#39; name?

They can get annoying though. I once had one that started and I stopped it, but five minutes later it started again. Then again...

----------


## Adrenaline Junkie

the same happens with me, its irritating because you think to yourself after, why the hell did i think of that, but its probably just the transition from awake to sleeping.

----------


## Drk Pwnr

It is the transition, from what I know. If you didn&#39;t let them happen and you kept your mind concentrated and awake, that&#39;s the magic formula for OBEs if I recall correctly

----------


## Spritely

Hmm... we could call them something like &#39;hypnagogic thoughts.&#39; The phrase doesn&#39;t seem to quite fit. I know what you mean, though. It&#39;s weird, because most of my hypnagogic sensation seem to be external-- lights, noises, sensations-- but these thoughts obviously come from _inside_  my own head.

I&#39;ve been sleep-deprived to the point where I noticed myself having these thoughts while going about my day. It was a bit frightening. I think soon after this stage I hit my head on a bathroom cupboard and walked into a wall. (Sleep deprivation is not a fun game, guys. Ech.)

----------

